# Whats Your Favorite Saugeye/walleye Lake?



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I Would Love To Fish Some More Places, But I Have Found My New Fav. Lake For These Toothy Things. It Is Hoover...i Think It Is Good, ----tell Me Your Favorite Place Guys...just Interested!...thanks...tony


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I would have to say Deer Creek since i fish there all witner long at the spillway for eyes. I usually get a few nice ones every year but just a bunch of smaller ones this past winter. I caught 2 23 inchers one morning a few years ago and got one that was about 22 or 23 inches last year in the creek above the lake. I would think if you had a boat you could get into some good ones in the lake but I never hear much about them being caught from the lake.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would have to say Indian Lake for me. I don't fish for 'eyes much but when I do I have done my best at Indian. I went ice fishing there once and got five, and have been stuck on the bank a couple of other times and I have always cuaght a couple.


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

The Big Pond...Lake Erie- you have incredible walleye fishing with the added bonus of a few steelhead thrown in...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Lake Erie is in a class all by itself.  

My favorite inland 'eye lakes:

1. Alum Creek 
2. Pymatuning
3. Mosquito
4. Lake Milton 
5. Hoover


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

1. Piedmont when the ice 1st. comes off
2. Any dam on the Muskingum river.
3. Seneca & Atwood when the water warms above 70.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mosquito and Berlin


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone ever fish Nimisila for walleye? Is it any good?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Rumi...thats my home lake.They are there...just not in big numbers.
I would be glad to take you there aboard my rig sometime.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I would love to meet you out there sometime.
I'm getting ready to head over there in a bit right now. I'm going to try to launch at the SE ramp since the water level should be up. I plan to be in the SE section (south of the ramp) until around 2:30. I'll let you know how I do. 
Check your p.m.'s.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Tappan for the best shot at a yearly 10 pounder but not for numbers; Piedmont for sheer numbers and fun; Atwood for both numbers and good average size; and Seneca just because it's such a great fishery, with not only both Saugeye and Walleye but those big heart thumping Stripers!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouls love to fish peidmont someday corey, but cant seem to make it down there, but someday i would love to and meet you sometime........tony


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

You'd love it at Piedmont!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats what i keep hearing corey...i will definately have to make it down there someday...might try to campo there this summer possible....anyplace good around the lake to camp?---ill check the web sites and see also....have a good an corey...tony


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

I dont target walleye/saugeye but I have caught some nice ones this year at Berlin and Mosquito on tubes flipping and carolina rigging. Also fished alum last year and my partner caught a saugeye over 5 and 1/2#. We won the big saugeye pot in a bass tourney...paid for the entry atleast.


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Ohio River at Pike Island Dam in the fall at night. Usually fish it until December. Anything with a rattle catches 'em


----------

